
Nokia former engineers now their software runs on 1B mobile - zmir
http://nordic.businessinsider.com/two-former-nokia-engineers-did-what-google-and-apple-wouldnt---now-their-software-runs-on-1-billion-mobile-devices-2017-5/
======
finid
You write about an application yet not a link to the project's website in the
article.

